# Lowcountry Boil



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

3lbs small white potatoes
salt, pepper and old bay to taste
1 whole sliced lemon
3 cloves of garlic
3lbs of sausage sliced into small pieces
1(5lb) bag of corn on the cob
5lbs of shrimp unpeeled
3 dozen small clams in shell

Put potatoes, seasoing, lemon and garlic in pot with enough water to cover, simmer until done
Add Sausage and corn-cook until done
Add Seafood-cook until pink

this makes about 15 servings


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

What no :beer: ??? Where the F*** is the :beer: ?? You CAN'T have a Low COuntry with no :beer: ...Jeeez man...AND you live in SC! You should know better


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i never said that u HAD to use water 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just done use bushlight or a simlar college beer, i nice pal ale, like a duck-rabbit, or Harp is worthy of a lowcountry boil, heck better yet a foerigh import like Budwiser would do lol


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't be knockin my Busch light now...It's the Official beer of Fishin!  :beer:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

u gotta go a little higher than bush, come on, bud light at least


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I'll drink Bud light ,Mich light ,Mich Reg.,...REALLY like Blue Moon...Not a big fan of dark Beers..Never have been,Although a Guinness,IF served at the proper temp (NOT ICE COLD) and poured correctly (BY AN IRISHMAN)...in an IRISH PUB..is pretty tastey.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Not bad... I like to use small white onions (1 per 2 people) as well. Try using the ragin' cajun andoule sausage which can only be found at kroger. Also, let take that stuff off the heat when it's done let it sit in the liquid for 20 minutes. I use this very same recipe and use crawfish and bluecrabs as well. Also, I like to use fresh corn (1 ear per person)


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO dont boil crabs thats a SIN
steam crabs


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

all about the lady on the moon. miller high life.
the champagne of beers.


----------

